# Boarding Ladder for 34 foot sailboat



## bgo (May 30, 2020)

Any good links or recommendations for sturdy boarding ladders?
Tartan 34C

I'm tall but my partner is not and she doesn't have the upper body strength.
Need a ladder that has 3 or 4 steps and has a bit of rake away from hull.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Prettyclassysailor (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi Brian, go to your local marine salvage yard, recently mine had several new to slightly enjoyed ones.


----------



## mickeyrouse (Oct 10, 2000)

Just be sure it can handle the weight of the users. And if used, check for possible corrosion at all fastening points. Steps have been known to fail.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

bgo said:


> Any good links or recommendations for sturdy boarding ladders?
> Tartan 34C
> 
> I'm tall but my partner is not and she doesn't have the upper body strength.
> ...


I installed a 4-step diving ladder on my 32 footer. Inexpensive (by boating standards) and certified for 400# weight. As for the rake, you have to be a bit creative, should not be hard.


----------

